# SOTW Forum personnel announcement



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Please join me in welcoming Bill Mecca as Sax on the Web Forum's new moderator. Bill has been with the SOTW Forum early on, and I am sure you all have seen some of his 1600 posts. Bill will start as a "general" moderator. When need arises we will assign moderators to specific sub-forums. Welcome on board, Bill.

Congratulations to Jim Glass aka Gandalfe for his promotion to the SOTW Forum administrator team. A late bloomer and community band aficionado, Gandalfe joined the ranks as a moderator last year. He is currently the lead alto and events coordinator for the Woodinville Community Band and plays tenor and alto in the Red, White, and Blues Jazz Band. In his spare time he works at Microsoft as a documentation manager.

At the same time I would like to thank Ed Svoboda aka "Hurling Frootmig" for his many contributions to the Forum, and his time as the administrator. Hurling wanted to step down because of his future projects, but he will continue as a forum moderator.

I would like to take this opportunity to reiterate the roles of the rest of the SOTW team, too:

Pete "saxpics" is certainly familiar to you all. During past several years he has served as the forum moderator and administrator. His effort was crucial in moving the forum to a phpBB platform last year. This way we gained a better control of the forum database and features. His latest accomplishment was to move the SOTW forum to vBulletin platform. This has been a sound decision, because we have not experienced the database integrity problems we were having earlier this years. In addition we have added many new forum features. He has written a nine SOTW articles and there are two more in the pipe-line.

Kim C Pelletier has been moderating the forum since last fall. The French language section has been specifically in her great interest. Besides being a saxophonist Kim is a graphic designer. I am in big debt to her for her designing the Sax on the Web logo which has received many laudatory comments.


----------

